# Heilbutt



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe meine Alaska-Angeln Homepage um das Heilbutt angeln in Homer erweitert, und würde noch gerne wissen was für Infos euch fehlen...

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye

P.S. Jede, vor Allem konstruktive, Kritik ist erwünscht!


----------



## ThomasL (28. Februar 2004)

hallo Sockeye

im grossen ganzen gut, ich denke nich ein paar Bilder und ein paar Infos zu empfehlenswerten Charter Unternehmen wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo!In Homer war ich schon 4 mal 3 mal beim Heilbuttfischen.Hab aber keine Monster gefangen der grösste war so ca.50 pf dafür aber Fisch ohne Ende oft keine 10 minPause zwischen den Bissen.Vom 14.08 bis zum 29.08 bin ich wieder in Homer diesmal mit Digicam und Camcorder plane jetzt schon ein kurzes Video beim Heilbuttcharter zu drehen und des gibts dann hier im AB.ciao Matthias


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. Februar 2004)

wens interessiert die besten Köder sind ganze Lachsköpfe hat ein Ami beim letzten Charter dabeigehabt und hat dann einen mit 80 pf gefangen.werd ich diesmal auch dabeihaben...


----------



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2004)

@Huchenfreak

weisst gu noch mit welchen Charter Unternehmen du gefahren bist? Kannst du was dazu schreiben? Ausrüstung, Boote, Kapitän etc.

Und das mit den Lachsköpfen ( vorzugsweise sockeyes *gulp*) fünktioniert einwandfrei.

P.S. Die 40-50 Pfünder schmecken am besten! Alles was darüber hinaus geht wird mir zu faserig.


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. Februar 2004)

Muss jetzt sagen dass ich eigentlich (noch)nicht so der Meeresangler bin und mich mit Booten und so nicht so gut auskenne.Aber egal gefischt wir mit einer relativ kurzen Bootsroute Marke Besenstil grosse Multirolle mit extrem dicker geflochtener Schnur der Käpitän meinte Finger weg von der Schnur den wenn man sich die um den Finger wickelt und der Monsterbutt beisst an dann kanns sei dass a weg is...Ungefähr ein kilo Blei und dann 100m runterlassen und ganz leichtes heben und senken.Dass mit dem Kapitän muss ich nachschauen hab irgendwo dem seine Karte rumliegen folgt noch...der Typ is in Homer jedenfalls so etwas wie eine lebende Legende


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. Februar 2004)

und ein echtes Original jeder sagt dass er der mit Abstand beste Guide ist.Und ganz wichtig bringt eurem Guide eine Flasche guten Whiskey mit er wird sich dann doppelt und dreifach bemühen.


----------



## Sockeye (29. Februar 2004)

Ok, mehr Bilder...

sollt ihr haben...und zwar Hier.... :q 

Der Rest Folgt...


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Februar 2004)

hey sockey der Link geht nicht


----------



## Sockeye (29. Februar 2004)

Oooops...schon geändert...


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Februar 2004)

man glaubt gar nicht was so ein kleines l alles bewirken kann  

P.S. sehr angenehme Homepage !


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

Jepp@Sockeye, wirklich eine gelungene informative Seite, die Du gebastelt hast, Kompliment!

Neben Homer sind aber die Aleuten auch berühmt-berüchtigt für ihre Halibuts, hast dazu auch noch ein paar Infos?

Gruß vom hoffentlich im September den Pazifischen Stemmenden


----------



## ThomasL (1. März 2004)

@Karsten

richtig, vor Dutch Harbor/Aleutian Islands sind die Chancen für einen richtig grossen Heilbutt noch besser als in Homer, kommt halt einfach noch ein Flug für ca. $ 700.-- von Anchorage nach Dutch Harbor zu den Kosten dazu. Die Charterboote kosten etwa gleich viel. Reizen würde mich Dutch Harbor aber trotzdem mal....


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

@ ThomasL: bin da ja reiner Theoretiker in Sachen Halibut, hatte es nur in unser aller Kveite-Bibel gelesen. 

Puuuh, allerdings ein wenig happig, der Flugpreis. Erst mal gen Anchorage, dann nochmal dorthin übersetzen...Wenn ich allerdings lese, dass bei einer Ausfahrt 3000 lbs(!) Heilbutts Gesamtgewicht gefangen und zu einem großen Teil wieder releast wurden, dann überzeugt das allemal.

Habe mit Jetblack schon mal über Heilbutt in B.C. diskutiert - habt ihr eigene Erfahrungen mit Vancouver Island gemacht?


----------



## Sockeye (1. März 2004)

Ganz so richtig ist das leider nicht. Der Bereich der Alaska Peninsula (der Stoßzahn mit den weiterlaufenden Aleuten), ist die Kinderstube des Pazifischen Heilbutts. Rund 60-70% aller Heilbutts zwischen 0-7 Jahren wachsen dort auf. Dieser Bereich ist übrigen komplett für die Heilbutt Fischerei gesperrt. (Bering-See, nördlich der Aleuten)

In den zum Heilbuttangeln freigegeben Bereichen fängt man Kinderbutts ohne Ende, aber auch hin und wieder alte sesshaft gewordene Weibchen >25 Jahre.

Und diese Ladys habens in sich, 400Pfund aufwärts haben sie allemal. Aber leider eher selten. Wenn so eine Dame mal gelandet wird, dann gehts hald durch die Presse, wie kürzlich der Butt auf Unalaska.

Zur Verdeutlichung hier eine Grafik von der Pacific Halibut Commision:







P.S. Diese Grafik bezieht sich nur auf die durch Sportangler gefangenen Heilbutts und nicht die kommerziellen Fischer.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Franky (1. März 2004)

Moin Sockie... :q
Wirklich seeeehr gelungene Seite!!!! :m Glückwunsch!!!!
Bei den Montagen, die Du da auf den "großen Bösen" präsentierst, wird mir Angst und Bange!!! Da kann ich mich ja locker dranhängen!!!! :q


----------



## ollidi (1. März 2004)

Feine Seite Alex. :m

Vor allem schön übersichtlich. Vielleicht noch ein paar Bilderchen und etwas zu den Preisen.


----------



## Sockeye (1. März 2004)

Moin Franky,

die Montagen müssen im Extremfall 300-400lbs, sich heftigst wehrend, also das Doppelte von Dir aushalten....

...und das passiert dort 1 mal im Monat  :l


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. März 2004)

@ Karsten Berlin

habe mir letztes Jahr einen Tripp nach B.C. "gegönnt". Einfach grandios. Halibut habe ich auch gut gefangen, allerdings vorwiegend kleinere so um die 15 Pfund. Ganze Heringe mit Doppelhaken waren die "Helfer". Allerdingd war ich in erster Linie der Lachse wegen dort. Nähere Info`s siehe hier:
www.canadian-oversea.de
Ein fischen und ein Service der "Extraklasse"!!! Schau mal dort rein.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Karstein (2. März 2004)

Thanx für die Infos, Rolf! Aber wir haben schon alles auf Vancouver Island klar gemacht - bis auf die Ausfahrten, da planen wir noch. 

Gruß 

Karsten


----------



## steveweb (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt*

Hallo,

wann ist die Beste Zeit nach Aleutian Islands zu fliegen?
(Habe letztes Jahr im Flieger nur gehört, da musst du mal hinfliegen.)
Das war Anfang Juni.
War schon mal jemand da? 
War letztes Jahr nur am Alexander Creek und habe die Kings geärgert.
Die Halibut sollen noch folgen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt*

@Steveweb

auf den Aleuten war ich noch nicht, nur in Homer, die Heilbuttsaison ist von Mitte Mai bis Ende September. Ein paar Infos über die Aleuten gibt hier:
http://www.unalaska.info/tourism.htm


----------



## steveweb (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt*

Hallo ThomasL,

weißt du zufällig, ob es dort Hostels gibt. 
Die Buden dort sind wohl sonst sehr teuer.
Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder nach Alaska, es juckt schon wieder ;-)

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt*

hallo Steffen

das Grand Aleutian Hotel ist teuer, die haben aber noch ein günstigeres Haus, das Unisea Inn, dort liegen die Preise, soweit ich weiss, noch im Rahmen, wenn man nicht gerade alleine im Zimmer ist.


----------



## Dorschi (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt*

Vielen Dank nochmal Sockeye für Deine informative Seite.
Habe mir da natürlich auch die Montagen abgekupfert für die Kayakhalis   

Also Alaska ist echt eine Reise wert, macht süchtig und ist ohne Hali- Charter unvollkommen!!!!! #h  #h  #h 

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## wodibo (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt*

Man Sockeye da krieg ich ja feuchte Augen :c 

Feine Seite hast Du da gebastelt.
2 Fragen hätte ich trotzdem noch. Was für Wirbel benutzt Du da zum einen für die Hauptschnur und zum anderen zwischen den Vorfächern und welche Knoten empfiehlst Du?


----------

